# Failed to open the device '/dev/sda3': No such file or dir

## Huttu

Hello everyone

Today, I updated udev on my system. During the reboot my pc (AMD64 with sata) says "Failed to open the device '/dev/sda3': No such file or directory". When I list /dev it's nearly empty. Seems like there is something wrong with udev or its conf but I can't locate the fault.

Cheers huttu

----------

## Huttu

When I execute 

```
udevstart
```

 in the 'emergency console' it populates the /dev directory. I hope, now someone is able to help me.[/code]

----------

## drescherjm

Some info about your system would be helpful... Did you get it to boot at that point? I believe if you exit this shell you can retry the boot. If this works please post the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Huttu

Yes it booted until the point when X11 should start but instead of the login screen I see the mentioned error message. In my opinion the solution for the problem would be something like 

```
Add udevstart to the initscript XYZ in /etc/init.d/ and reboot the system
```

But I have no idea which file this would be.

----------

## martin.k

 *Huttu wrote:*   

> Yes it booted until the point when X11 should start but instead of the login screen I see the mentioned error message. In my opinion the solution for the problem would be something like 
> 
> ```
> Add udevstart to the initscript XYZ in /etc/init.d/ and reboot the system
> ```
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

And yes... For recent udev versions, after emerging udev, you will need cast this command from your console (as root):

```
rc-update add hotplug default
```

Next time you boot, udev will start and create device files in /dev/

TIP:

The ~x86 branch udev needs hotplug, so don't force emerging coldplug - as noted in the gentoo udev-guide.   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Idea: 

And RT*M   :Laughing: 

----------

## Huttu

It didn't work. I found a poster with a similar problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-451848.html

But downgrading to 0.79-r1 doesn't work on my System.

----------

## Huttu

I kindof solved the problem by adding udevstart to the file /etc/ini.d/checkroot. Well the system starts but I'm not happy with that solution.

----------

